# Best Amazon product reviews



## Purple (30 Jan 2014)

These are classics

[broken link removed]

http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVQWKC


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Jan 2014)

Purple said:


> These are classics
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVQWKC



Superb! I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/review/RFWM0CFO0UMWY


----------



## Dearg Doom (31 Jan 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Avoid-Huge-Ships-John-Trimmer/product-reviews/0870334336


----------



## DB74 (31 Jan 2014)

Very funny


----------



## DB74 (31 Jan 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-Cristal-1...UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=byRankDescending


----------



## PaddyW (3 Feb 2014)

Oh my God, my eyes are red from tears of laughter and I'm pretty sure my abdominal muscles are as tight as they've been in 20 years. Hilarious!


----------



## Locke (4 Feb 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-...UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=byRankDescending

This one is hours of fun!


----------



## Firefly (5 Feb 2014)

Locke said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-...UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=byRankDescending
> 
> This one is hours of fun!



LOL

By Diane P. "Diane P." (South Florida) - See all my reviews

I believe that wearing this t-shirt has made me a better man, which is remarkable because, well....I'm a chick.


----------



## ali (6 Feb 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-B...=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

You're welcome


----------



## DB74 (8 Jul 2014)

Reviews for book on Liverpool's season last year called They Dared To Dream: How Rodgers' Liverpool Went So Close

[broken link removed]


----------

